# filter baffle? How do I slow current on HOB.



## hellfish01 (Mar 10, 2014)

in case you haven't solved the problem what usually helps me is a sponge pre filter. it helps keep fry from getting sucked up and it does slow the suction down a lot. specially after some time when the sponge needs to be rinsed out. by then the filter is only dishing out half if not less than it used to. this works on any intake. hob or canister. i know cause its a pain when my shrimp canister filter only drips water instead of steams out of the spray arm. after a quick sponge rinse its back to full blast. hope this helps.


----------



## Heifzilla (Feb 11, 2014)

I have an AquaClear filter as well and it was way too strong for my tank.

This is what I did:







It's a plastic suction cup soap dish. I got it from Bed Bath and Beyond for $3. I added some clear glass pebbles and java moss, and I am also using it right now to store some plants for me while I figure out what to do with them. It works really well. Yes, you can see it in the tank, but it's reasonably elegant for what it is. Once my java moss grows some more, I might pull some out of the dish so it hangs over the edges and camouflages it a bit better.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

That's pretty cool ^


----------



## barakainus (May 15, 2009)

i usually glue gutter-like structure on the output which diverts the water to the side. The current stays the same but it feels much better.


----------

